

Show HN: Bits – Your 3 times/week fantasies finally come true (video inside) - liusiqi

I&#x27;ve just published my app and I would love to have more feedback on it. I got the idea when I was busy moving around several projects during my last semester. And I always don&#x27;t know which project I should work on next. Even worse, whenever I&#x27;m busy with something, I no longer have time to &quot;read book&quot;, &quot;go jogging&quot; etc. That&#x27;s when I thought it would be great if there is an app that keeps track of all the tasks that you want to do and habits that you want to make.<p>And here it is!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=sKVr0k9Hax0
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.bits.app<p>As an indie developer, I&#x27;ve only tested the app on several samsung devices as well as Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 so any feedback and remarks would be appreciated!
======
schmidtc
Looks pretty cool, iOS version coming anytime soon?

~~~
liusiqi
Thanks! It's definitely on the roadmap, but I might need some time to polish
the android version first. It's great to hear that people find it useful :D

